# Mt. Dutton



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

hi. i just found this site. I drew a Dutton tag and was wondering what my hunt is going to be like. I was hoping to scout a few times this summer but have not be able to go out yet. i am really hoping that i can next week. i will be going for sure in sept or october but i think i might need some help to find that once in a lifetime bull. and i have the late tag


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ill tell you this you can scout all summer lone with most elk tags and it wont do you any good especially on elk. Most of the time they will not be in the area you scouted once the hunt come around. Elk move a lot! Having experience or time on the hill several years in a row will up your chances on top bull. This is why guides are so good. 

You will have more success at killing a top bull if you do your scouting 3-5 days before your hunt then spending 3-5 days scouting during the summer imho.

I will also tell you that drawing an elk tag with no experience on the hill is handicapping you but hey you might get lucky! good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mt Dutton drama center,,,,,

Just do a search on "Mt Dutton elk",,,You'll find everything from the latest road closures
to were every guide and spotter is on the mountain..good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Here we go again. o-||


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mount Dutton sucks...you got a bad deal


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.I just got back from Dutton spent 9 days there deer hunting. You got a great tag I saw plenty of elk it was the deer that were hard to come by. swbuck is right elk have long legs and can cover large amounts of mountain in no time go a week early and work the ridges West to East you will find some elk. Bring someone with strong legs and back to help you pack it out from no mans land.


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

how far in can I get my ATV? a buddy said there are alot of roads down there, but he hasn't been there for a very long time. i was hoping that he was coming with me but i might do it alone. does anyone have pics of bulls taken in the last few years?


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you Freaking Kidding Me!!!!!


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

rackhunter said:


> how far in can I get my ATV?


You may as well pack it up now. With that comment you are a dead man o-||


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you cant even use an atv down their anymore! There illeagle! LOL 

shoulda drawn a fish lake or beaver tag! Go down town SLC by the train station there is a shelter where tons of bums hang out. If you stop your car they will try and get in. Dont worry they only want to work. Tell them you are going hunting and you need a man pack train and you will pay them when they get done packing your bull out. Then on your way back in town stop by the INS office. They will jump out and you wont have to pay them LOL. JK your screwed from the get go. The Dutton is a mean mountain for green horns.


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

swbuckmaster, I got a PM from someone who siad you have goats. Would you be willing to help me out.?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry no JACKMASTER!

Maybe if I new who you were and we were buds. Highcountryfever's got a strong back ask him. He's also been on the unit and his dad killed a 460" bull. Just ask him! :shock: 

Ive got big bucks, big elk, cow elk, doe antelope tags to fill. I already done my charity work this year and haven't even spent one day hunting for myself.

sorry maybe next year. Just turn the tag back in and choose the Monroe next year then use your wheelers there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Maybe if I new who you were and we were buds. Highcountryfever's got a strong back ask him. He's also been on the unit and his dad killed a 460" bull. Just ask him! :shock:


haha! that's funny right there. The good bulls always continue to grow after you shoot them right? :O•-:

Sounds like this guy has no clue. Good luck, find someone with horses or pay a guide to do the hard work for you.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Seriously RackHunter...There is ONE road that goes around the top of the unit. They have closed most of the logging roads that used to run off the main...whoever told you that there are tons of roads is a dimwit! You better be in good hiking shape and ready to put in the MILES to find the good bulls and even the less then good bulls.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow you guys are being kind of hard on the new guy. Truth is most of what they are saying is true huge roadless area, one main road, logging roads are being closed but they didn't help to much only 1/2 mile into the roadless area or so. Get in shape my son and I hiked for 5 hours to get less than half way into the roadless area from the bottom to a GPS reading I had at the top, that was a eye opener. Go scout for the good access points from the main road stay on the ridge tops till you spot something worth going down in after (remember you have to climb back up). TALK THAT FREIND INTO HELPING YOU! If you go solo I heard about a guy in Antimony with horse's you can pay to pack a bull out sorry I don't have his number.
PM me after you go down for your scouting trip if you knead help after looking around for yourself.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's what your in for.
[attachment=1:144ugcvl]P1000286.JPG[/attachment:144ugcvl]

A couple of landmarks for ya.

[attachment=0:144ugcvl]P1000275.JPG[/attachment:144ugcvl]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was hard on the guy cause I have my ways of smelling out a rat. You have to be pretty sneaky to get anything by me these days but im surprised I had it figured out in only 3 posts. "that must be some kind of record." 

I guess it pays to have computer hacker friends and also have a friend in Law enforcement who was glad to run the DNA left on the goats you SICKO. LOL 

Jokes on you Jackmaster! O you can tell your sneeky, funny buddie sitting in your cubical next to you he's in trouble too.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

So your trying to tell me this guy has no tag and is a troll? 
I guess since i just got back from a tough trip to dutton I was willing to help a fellow hunter with a tag on the unit.


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

I really do have a tag. I'm just trying to get a firm grasp on what I am in for. why does everyone think that the new guy is a troll? I thought a public forum would be a great place to learn from people who had experience with the area. Maybe I should join a different forum. I heard the guys on Monstermuleys are a great group, maybe I should head over to that site.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> you cant even use an atv down their anymore! There illeagle! LOL
> 
> shoulda drawn a fish lake or beaver tag! Go down town SLC by the train station there is a shelter where tons of bums hang out. If you stop your car they will try and get in. Dont worry they only want to work. Tell them you are going hunting and you need a man pack train and you will pay them when they get done packing your bull out. *Then on your way back in town stop by the INS office. They will jump out and you wont have to pay them LOL.* JK your screwed from the get go. The Dutton is a mean mountain for green horns.


Did you just try to say something and farted?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PFFFFFFFFFTT!!

Ive been called silent and violent in many different ways.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rackhunter 
looks like the joke is on me. please accept my apology. I have been known to put my foot in my mouth once in awhile. A couple of guys in my office told me you were another guy in my office ect and I fell right into the trap. Ha Ha 

So if you are in need of some help I guess I can come down and lend a hand if Im not out of town on work. Congrats on the tag!

I hope some people on this forum can help you out finding a bull like they did with Shawnsheiz's bookcliff hunt!

Come on guys ill supply the strong back if you can help him find the bull. What do ya say!! 

what do ya say Rackhunter deal?


----------



## mike3229 (Sep 14, 2010)

you are all loser Mt. dutton rocks we seen huge bucks! and we have the archrey big bull tag. we are headed back tonight my uncle has stayed there the whole hunt. hes passed up 340s and a 360 bulls were packing in for a trip we found a couple bulls thats pushing 400 thanks to the bear hunters there along ways from everyone. good luck to anyone who has a tag.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, slow down! What does all of that mean in english?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I notice his last visit was on Aug 31st. Looks like you guys ran him out!


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> I notice his last visit was on Aug 31st. Looks like you guys ran him out!


Nope, Still here. I just don't care to post anything. Some people sure know how to over-react when a simple question is asked. I guess you have to be in the "in group" to get any help about a new area. It feels too much like a bunch of whiney junior high girls in here to me.

And that is why "you guys ran me out" Hope you girls can shoot as good as you talk it up in here. Good luck this year to everyone, and God Bless.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

rackhunter
Go back and read my posts again my advice is good and my offer of the PM is still good.


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know how to "PM" Or what that even means.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

swbuckmaster was told you came in to rattle his cage...he apologized. It just so happened you your questions were surrounding some hot topics lately. These guys are a bit tight knit but with some thick skin you'll be fine here.

A PM is a "private message" and by clicking the PM button on the right hand side of anyones post you can send them a private message that only they can read.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww hell, there are always "clique groups" in every facet of life, and this place is no exception. It don't take thick skin bullsnot, just a shot or two of some special vitamins and all is good with the world ;-)


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow... o-||


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> Awww hell, there are always "clique groups" in every facet of life, and this place is no exception. It don't take thick skin bullsnot, just a shot or two of some special vitamins and all is good with the world ;-)


Yeah I've heard the little blue pill can do wonders. I always wondered what fueled you guys.
:mrgreen:


----------



## mike3229 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: we got the bulls!!!!*

just good luck to all u out there


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mike...I hope you have all your special permits and the guide licenses, and all the other documentation in order, now that you're advertising your guiding services...


----------



## mike3229 (Sep 14, 2010)

dude thats bs how u need all that it dont take skill to find elk. if you have a mt dutton tag deep creek all the way in the botton or the fingers


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mike, what was the outcome of your Dutton archery bull hunt you mentioned?


----------

